# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Punon shteti për qytetarin, apo qytetari për shtetin?

## Albo

Ne kohen qe jetojme, gjithmone e me shume po del ne pah perplasja e interesave te qytetarit me interesat e atyre qe drejtojne shtetin. Kjo perplasje merr shume forma, dhe une po ze ne goje vetem disa prej perplasjeve me te dukshme: a) rritja e taksave qe kalon parane nga buxheti familjar ne buxhetin shteteror b) rritja e kontrollit dhe survejimit te shtetit mbi jeten private te qytetareve duke perdorur teknologjine c) dhunimi i lirive dhe te drejtave universale te qytetareve nga pushtetare autokrate e prirje diktatoriale d) integrimet politike dhe ekonomike qe kalojne kufijte e shtetit dhe sovranitetit te nje populli e) fryrja e burokracise publike te shtetit ne kurriz te ekonomise private f) pasojat negative ekonomike mbi jeten e qytetareve qe sjellin varferi e papunesi g) humbja e besimit e shpreses e qytetareve tek shteti i tyre dhe heqja dore nga shtetesia e largimi nga ai shtet. E shume shembuj te tjere si keto. Edhe pse te gjithe jemi bashkekohes e deshmitare okulare te ketyre ndryshimeve qe po ndodhin perdite rreth nesh, shpesh si qytetare ne ndihemi te pafuqishem per te shprehur ate qe mendojme, apo per te influencuar rrjedhen e ketyre ndryshimeve pozitive apo negative ne shoqerine tone. Dhe kjo vjen jo si pasoje e mungeses se vullnetit ose pushtetit te qytetareve, por si pasoje e mungeses se kultures dhe indiferentizmit nga ana e tyre.

*1. Une jam sovrani.*

Ne nje shoqeri te lire e demokratike, pavaresisht nga forma e sistemit politik, sovrani eshte qytetari. Perseritini me ze te larte vetes, derisa ta ngulitni mire ne tru, e te mos e harroni kurre per aq kohe sa keni fryme mbi kete bote: Une jam sovrani pasi une jam nje qytetar i lire ne kete shoqeri! Sovrani nuk eshte as kryeministri, as presidenti, as gjykatesi, as deputeti, as ushtria e burokrateve te punesuar ne shtet. Sovrani jam une, qytetari i atij vendi. Secili prej nesh qe jemi qytetare te atij vendi, jemi sovrane ne ate vend. Shteti eshte ngritur nga ne, per te na sherbyer ner. Dhe te gjithe ata pushtetaret qe zura ne goje me lart, nuk jane gje tjeter, vecse sherbetoret e sovranit qe eshte qytetari i lire. Jemi ne qytetaret e atij vendi qe mbajme ne kembe shtetin dhe u besojme pushtetin me vote pushtetareve. Por ne nuk punojme per ta apo per shtetin. Ata punojne per ne.

*2. Une nuk jam "popull", une jam qytetar i lire.*

Nje nga dallimet e medha te jetes shqiptare nen komunizem dhe nen demokraci eshte se ne kohen e komunizmit, diktatoret e demagoget i drejtoheshin qytetareve te atij vendi me fjalen "popull". Kurse ne demokraci fjalen popull e kemi zevendesuar me fjalen "qytetar i lire". Nen komunizem degjohej vetem nje ze, "zeri i Partise" qe merrte persiper te fliste "ne emer te popullit" dhe nuk ishte rastesi qe edhe gazeta propagandistike e rregjimit kish emrin "Zeri i Popullit". Kjo ishte menyra e regjimit komunist per t'i mbyllur gojen te gjithe shqiptareve, per ti privuar ata nga liria universale e fjales se lire. Kurse ne demokraci, cdo qytetar i lire flet me gojen e tij lirshem ate qe mendon. Qytetari i lire deshmon me gojen e tij ate qe mendon, ate qe beson, ate qe eshte. Dhe me voten e tij te lire, ai i beson drejtimin e shtetit, qytetareve qe zgjedhin te kandidojne per ti sherbyer interesave te qytetarit. Prandaj, kur nje politikan apo pushtetar ju drejtohet me fjalen "popull", dijeni se para jush keni nje njeri qe nuk ju respekton lirine e sovranitetin e qytetarise suaj.

*3. Te zgjedhurit me vote e kane per detyre te perfaqesojne interesat e mia si qytetar.*

Kur dilni diten e zgjedhjeve e shkoni te votoni, nuk jeni duke dale per ti dhene voten tuaj partise X apo Y, apo liderit X apo Y, apo kandidatit X apo Y. Jeni duke marre nje vendim, se cila prej ketyre partive, cili prej ketyre liderave, cili prej ketyre kandidateve qe konkurojne per voten time, do te perfaqesojne me se miri interesat e mia personale, familjare, shoqerore. Nese dilni e votoni pa i bere kete pyetje vetes dhe pa e marre seriozisht kete vendim qe do te merrni, ju jeni duke hequr dore ne menyre te pavetedijshme nga pushteti juaj i sovranit. Kur ti e hedh voten ne kuti pa u menduar fare, ti je duke i thene asaj partise dhe atyre politikaneve: une ua jap pushtetin tim te votes ju, beni si t'iu doje qejfi me te. Nese nuk dilni te votoni fare fale indiferentizmit, ju jeni duke hequr dore fare nga qytetaria juaj, e detyrimisht po ua kaloni pushtetin tuaj qytetareve te tjere qe dalin te votojne ate dite, vota e te cileve do te kete me shume peshe se normalisht ne zgjedhje. Nese zgjidhni ta shisni voten tuaj te lire me leke ne dore, ajo qe jeni duke bere eshte veteskllaverim: qe nga ai moment ju nuk jeni me qytetar i lire, ju jeni nje skllav i atij qe ua bleu voten. Kurse te gjithe ata qytetare qe dalin te votojne, mendojne e gjykojne gjere e gjate voten e tyre, njihen me gjithe platformat e gjithe kandidatet, ndjekin procesin e fushates elektorale, takohen e pyesin kandidatet, keta jane qytetaret e vertete te lire. Dhe pergjegjesia juaj si qytetar nuk mbaron vetem ne diten e votimit. Pas shpalljes se rezultatit te votimit, pas njohjes me perfaqesuesin e interesave tuaja ne Parlament, ju monitoroni e komunikoni rregullisht me perfaqesuesin tuaj. Dhe nese perfaqesuesi juaj nuk gjen kohe per ju apo mban qendrime ne kundershtim me interesat tuaja si qytetar, ju ia beni te qarte shqetesimin tuaj dhe e ndeshkoni ate me vote ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme. 

*4. Shtetin e mbajne ne kembe taksat e paguara nga qytetaret*

Shume njerez nuk e dine qe shteti nuk ka leke te vetat. Shteti nuk krijon dot as pasuri. Shteti nuk krijon dot as vende pune. Qytetaret qe jetojne e punojne ne ate shtet, e mbajne shtetin me leke, duke i paguar taksa atij. Qytetaret me inisiativen e tyre te lire krijojne biznese private qe mundeson si krijimin e pasurise, edhe te vendeve te punes. Shume njerez ne kohen qe jetojme e kane humbur kete njohuri elementare mbi shtetin pasi shumica e shteteve sot, jane shume here me te pasur se sa vete qytetaret. Natyrshem lind pyetja: Duhet te kemi nje shtet te pasur apo nje qytetar te pasur? Nje shtet i pasur, me nje buxhet suficit dhe me arken e shtetit mbushur plot me para, eshte nje shtet qe po pasurohet ne kurriz te qytetareve te vete. Nje shtet i pasur do te thote nje qytetar i varfer pasi gjithe te ardhurat e shtetit dalin nga taksimi i qytetareve dhe bizneseve te vendit te krijuara nga keta qytetare. Pasurimi i qytetarit dhe rritja e mireqenies se tij duhet te jete objektivi i shtetit, pasi sic e zume ne goje me lart, shteti punon per llogari te qytetarit, dhe jo qytetari ne llogari te shtetit. Qytetari i paguan shtetit aq taksa sa e shikon te arsyeshme per te mbuluar sherbimet kryesore qe shteti i siguron qytetarit, e asnje qindarke me shume se kaq. 

Shteti nuk ka as borxhe. Cdo borxh publik i shtetit, eshte nje borxh per gjithe qytetaret qe kane ngritur ate shtet. Kur degjoni qe shteti shqiptar ka X apo Y miliona borxhe, keto nuk jane borxhe te kryeministrit apo qeverise, keto jane borxhe qe rendojne mbi gjithe qytetaret shqiptare, dhe mbi ata brezat e ardhshem qe do te lindin neser. Prandaj eshte e rendesishme qe qytetaret te monitorojne nga afer si taksat qe shteti u mbledh atyre dhe bizneseve te vendit, por edhe borxhet publike te shtetit te tyre, pasi te gjitha keto rendojne mbi kurrizin e qytetarit. Nese qytetaret zgjedhin te tregohen indiferente, te mos ngrejne zerin e tyre, te mos protestojne kur shohin rritje drastike taksash apo rritje drastike te borxhit publik, kjo do te sjelle falimentimin e shtetit te tyre. 

*5. Te jesh sovran do te thote te jesh i pergjegjshem.*

Kush e instaloi komunizmin e tiranine 50 vjecare ne Shqiperi? Nje ideologji e mbrapshte si komunizmi qe lartesonte idealin perpara njeriut, pushtetit perpara lirise. Shqiptaret e asaj kohe u mashtruan nga kjo ideologji dhe e paguan shtrenjte kete mashtrim per plot nje gjysem shekulli.

Kush e rrezoi komunizmin dhe solli demokracine ne Shqiperi? Turma te qytetareve qe vrane friken, rigjeten zerin e humbur, rigjeten forcen per t'u perballur me tiranin, e per ta rrezuar e terhequr zvare ate ne rruget e mbare Shqiperise. Terheqja zvarre e bustit te diktatorit komunist nuk simbolizonte vetem rrezimin e rregjimit komunist, por simbolizonte edhe rikthimin e pushtetit tek sovrani legjitim, tek qytetari shqiptar. Diktatoret e diktaturat nuk mbijne vetvetiu, ato mbijne vetem ne ato shoqeri ku qytetaret e lire me dije apo pa vetedije, heqin dore nga pushteti e pergjegjesite e tyre per ta mbrojtur kete pushtet. Pushteti mbrohet duke ngritur zerin e duke protestuar kur preket vota e lire e nje shqiptari te vetem. Pushteti mbrohet kur pushtetaret rrisin taksat ne stratosfere dhe marrin vendime arbitrare qe e bejne te veshtire jeten e qytetareve te cileve u sherbejne. Eshte detyra e qytetarit te dali ne rruge e protestoje. Ti shkruaje apo marri ne telefon deputetetin e tij ne parlament e ti beje te qarte shqetesimin e tij. Te shprehi mendimin e shqetesimin e tij hapur ne media.

Pushtetaret e dehur nga pushteti, gjithmone do te mundohen ne menyre nga me te ndryshmet te prishin balancen e pushtetit qytetar-shtet. Eshte detyra jone si qytetare te lire, qe te ngrejme zerin, te protestojme e te mbrojme pushtetin e lirite tona. Liria dhe demokracia nuk jane te perjetshme. Ato ekzistojne vetem per aq kohe sa ne ate shoqeri ka njerez me kulture demokratike dhe te pergjegjshem, te gatshem per te mbrojtur me cdo cmim lirite dhe sovranitetin e tyre.

Albo

----------



----------


## Wordless

Nuk ta ka formuluar mirë shkrimin Lul Berisha  :pa dhembe: 




> "Punon shteti për qytetarin, apo qytetari për shtetin ?"


Nuk ka shtet pa qytetarin ( dhe katundarin ) ashtu si nuk ka pupull pa shtet..! Populli pa shtet do ndodhej në anarki, shteti pa popull nuk ekziston sepse nuk mund të bëj shtet Berisha në majë të malit Shkëlzen me ujqit dhe arit !!

Pse e ke titulluar në këtë mënyrë o Albo ? Gjithashtu analiza është e të njëjtës lartësi me titullin !!

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ne kohen qe jetojme, gjithmone e me shume po del ne pah perplasja e interesave te qytetarit me interesat e atyre qe drejtojne shtetin. Kjo perplasje merr shume forma, dhe une po ze ne goje vetem disa prej perplasjeve me te dukshme: a) rritja e taksave qe kalon parane nga buxheti familjar ne buxhetin shteteror b) rritja e kontrollit dhe survejimit te shtetit mbi jeten private te qytetareve duke perdorur teknologjine c) dhunimi i lirive dhe te drejtave universale te qytetareve nga pushtetare autokrate e prirje diktatoriale d) integrimet politike dhe ekonomike qe kalojne kufijte e shtetit dhe sovranitetit te nje populli e) fryrja e burokracise publike te shtetit ne kurriz te ekonomise private f) pasojat negative ekonomike mbi jeten e qytetareve qe sjellin varferi e papunesi g) humbja e besimit e shpreses e qytetareve tek shteti i tyre dhe heqja dore nga shtetesia e largimi nga ai shtet. E shume shembuj te tjere si keto. Edhe pse te gjithe jemi bashkekohes e deshmitare okulare te ketyre ndryshimeve qe po ndodhin perdite rreth nesh, shpesh si qytetare ne ndihemi te pafuqishem per te shprehur ate qe mendojme, apo per te influencuar rrjedhen e ketyre ndryshimeve pozitive apo negative ne shoqerine tone. Dhe kjo vjen jo si pasoje e mungeses se vullnetit ose pushtetit te qytetareve, por si pasoje e mungeses se kultures dhe indiferentizmit nga ana e tyre.
> 
> *1. Une jam sovrani.*
> 
> Ne nje shoqeri te lire e demokratike, pavaresisht nga forma e sistemit politik, sovrani eshte qytetari. Perseritini me ze te larte vetes, derisa ta ngulitni mire ne tru, e te mos e harroni kurre per aq kohe sa keni fryme mbi kete bote: Une jam sovrani pasi une jam nje qytetar i lire ne kete shoqeri! Sovrani nuk eshte as kryeministri, as presidenti, as gjykatesi, as deputeti, as ushtria e burokrateve te punesuar ne shtet. Sovrani jam une, qytetari i atij vendi. Secili prej nesh qe jemi qytetare te atij vendi, jemi sovrane ne ate vend. Shteti eshte ngritur nga ne, per te na sherbyer ner. Dhe te gjithe ata pushtetaret qe zura ne goje me lart, nuk jane gje tjeter, vecse sherbetoret e sovranit qe eshte qytetari i lire. Jemi ne qytetaret e atij vendi qe mbajme ne kembe shtetin dhe u besojme pushtetin me vote pushtetareve. Por ne nuk punojme per ta apo per shtetin. Ata punojne per ne.


Populli  ose qytetaret ne pergjithesi jane sovrani, jo ti apo individi...!
Ne demokraci vendos shumica (populli), jo individi.





> *2. Une nuk jam "popull", une jam qytetar i lire.*
> 
> Nje nga dallimet e medha te jetes shqiptare nen komunizem dhe nen demokraci eshte se ne kohen e komunizmit, diktatoret e demagoget i drejtoheshin qytetareve te atij vendi me fjalen "popull". Kurse ne demokraci fjalen popull e kemi zevendesuar me fjalen "qytetar i lire". Nen komunizem degjohej vetem nje ze, "zeri i Partise" qe merrte persiper te fliste "ne emer te popullit" dhe nuk ishte rastesi qe edhe gazeta propagandistike e rregjimit kish emrin "Zeri i Popullit". Kjo ishte menyra e regjimit komunist per t'i mbyllur gojen te gjithe shqiptareve, per ti privuar ata nga liria universale e fjales se lire. Kurse ne demokraci, cdo qytetar i lire flet me gojen e tij lirshem ate qe mendon. Qytetari i lire deshmon me gojen e tij ate qe mendon, ate qe beson, ate qe eshte. Dhe me voten e tij te lire, ai i beson drejtimin e shtetit, qytetareve qe zgjedhin te kandidojne per ti sherbyer interesave te qytetarit. Prandaj, kur nje politikan apo pushtetar ju drejtohet me fjalen "popull", dijeni se para jush keni nje njeri qe nuk ju respekton lirine e sovranitetin e qytetarise suaj.


Ne shumicen e rasteve politikanet modern ne vend te "popullit" thone "qytetaret", "njerezit", "shoqeria jone", "ne"...
Nganjehere eshte i pashmangshem edhe termi "popull".
Megjithate,  "qytetari i lire" ne kuptimin sic e ke portretuar nuk ekziston. Eshte vetem utopi. As vota, as interneti dhe as e drejta per te protestuar nuk jane te mjaftueshme per ta bere qytetarin "te lire" apo sovran.






> *3. Te zgjedhurit me vote e kane per detyre te perfaqesojne interesat e mia si qytetar.*
> 
> Kur dilni diten e zgjedhjeve e shkoni te votoni, nuk jeni duke dale per ti dhene voten tuaj partise X apo Y, apo liderit X apo Y, apo kandidatit X apo Y. Jeni duke marre nje vendim, se cila prej ketyre partive, cili prej ketyre liderave, cili prej ketyre kandidateve qe konkurojne per voten time, do te perfaqesojne me se miri interesat e mia personale, familjare, shoqerore. Nese dilni e votoni pa i bere kete pyetje vetes dhe pa e marre seriozisht kete vendim qe do te merrni, ju jeni duke hequr dore ne menyre te pavetedijshme nga pushteti juaj i sovranit. Kur ti e hedh voten ne kuti pa u menduar fare, ti je duke i thene asaj partise dhe atyre politikaneve: une ua jap pushtetin tim te votes ju, beni si t'iu doje qejfi me te. Nese nuk dilni te votoni fare fale indiferentizmit, ju jeni duke hequr dore fare nga qytetaria juaj, e detyrimisht po ua kaloni pushtetin tuaj qytetareve te tjere qe dalin te votojne ate dite, vota e te cileve do te kete me shume peshe se normalisht ne zgjedhje. Nese zgjidhni ta shisni voten tuaj te lire me leke ne dore, ajo qe jeni duke bere eshte veteskllaverim: qe nga ai moment ju nuk jeni me qytetar i lire, ju jeni nje skllav i atij qe ua bleu voten. Kurse te gjithe ata qytetare qe dalin te votojne, mendojne e gjykojne gjere e gjate voten e tyre, njihen me gjithe platformat e gjithe kandidatet, ndjekin procesin e fushates elektorale, takohen e pyesin kandidatet, keta jane qytetaret e vertete te lire. Dhe pergjegjesia juaj si qytetar nuk mbaron vetem ne diten e votimit. Pas shpalljes se rezultatit te votimit, pas njohjes me perfaqesuesin e interesave tuaja ne Parlament, ju monitoroni e komunikoni rregullisht me perfaqesuesin tuaj. Dhe nese perfaqesuesi juaj nuk gjen kohe per ju apo mban qendrime ne kundershtim me interesat tuaja si qytetar, ju ia beni te qarte shqetesimin tuaj dhe e ndeshkoni ate me vote ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme.


Ne vende demokratike te zgjedhurit nuk kane asnje detyrim konkret ndaj votuesit...!
I zgjedhuri nuk eshte votuar si i autorizuar i votuesit apo i votuesve (individualisht) per te perfaqesuar interesat dhe deshirat e  secilit prej tyre, por ka konkuruar me nje program personal ose partiak, i cili nga votuesi/votuesit eshte pelqyer me se tepermi. Rrjedhimisht edhe ka fituar numer te mjaftueshem te votave per ulese ne Kuvend.  
Ne Kuvend i zgjedhuri pastaj nuk ka asnje obligim te vetem ndaj askujt, perjashtuar obligimet formale, pervec ndaj vetes apo ndergjegjes se tij. Denimi apo ndeshkimi per mospermbushjen e premtimeve programore dhe elektorale behet ne forme te heqjes se besimit dhe votes ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme. Gjate mandatit i zgjedhuri mund te denohet dhe ndeshkohet vetem per shkelje ligjore, ose eventualisht nese se bashku me tjeret e keqperdore pushtetin per te ndryshuar sistemin dhe instaluar ndonje lloje diktature. ...

----------


## Albo

> Nuk ta ka formuluar mirë shkrimin Lul Berisha 
> 
> Nuk ka shtet pa qytetarin ( dhe katundarin ) ashtu si nuk ka pupull pa shtet..! Populli pa shtet do ndodhej në anarki, shteti pa popull nuk ekziston sepse nuk mund të bëj shtet Berisha në majë të malit Shkëlzen me ujqit dhe arit !!
> 
> Pse e ke titulluar në këtë mënyrë o Albo ? Gjithashtu analiza është e të njëjtës lartësi me titullin !!


Problemi ne kohen qe jetojme eshte se ka njerez si puna tende qe nuk e perceptojne dot jeten apo ekzistencen pa shtetin. Kjo vjen per dy arsye. Arsyeja e pare eshte qe nga koha qe ti ke lindur e deri me sot, ti gjithmone ke jetuar nen ligjet e nje shteti. Kjo ne mendjen tende forcon bindjen se shteti eshte po aq i rendesishem sa ajri qe thithim. Arsyeja tjeter eshte se shumica e njerezve sot ne bote, kane humbur cdo kontekst historik. Historia per ta fillon qe nga dita qe ata erdhen ne kete bote e mbaron ne diten qe ata ikin nga kjo bote. Se cfare ka ndodhur me pare, apo me pas, nuk ka rendesi fare.

Shteti nuk eshte aq jetik sa njerezit pretendojne, pasi sic e zura ne goje me siper, shteti nuk ekziston vetvetiu, ai eshte nje krijese e qytetareve te lire te asaj shoqerie. Shteti eshte jetik vetem per njerezit parazite, ata qe nuk jane ne gjendje te jetojne e punojne me forcen e duarve e mendjes se tyre. Dhe nuk eshte rastesi qe ne Shqiperi eshte krijuar nje brez i ri shqiptaresh qe nuk kane asnje lloj profesioni, por profesioni i tyre i vetem eshte "politikan", me objektiv, kthimin ne nje parazit te shtetit.

Si kane bere gjysherit e stergjysherit tane ne shekuj pa "shtet" valle?!




> Populli ose qytetaret ne pergjithesi jane sovrani, jo ti apo individi...!
> Ne demokraci vendos shumica (populli), jo individi.


Populli, ashtu si shteti nuk ekziston. Qytetari ekziston. Populli nuk voton. Shteti nuk voton. Qytetari voton. Perfaqesuesit e zgjedhur te atij qytetari votojne ne parlament.

"Shumica" nuk ekziston e as nuk eshte nje institucion. Vota e lire e qytetarit ekziston dhe parlamenti i dale nga verdikti i atyre votave te lire eshte institucioni i lirise. 

Parlamenti nuk perfaqeson vetem vullnetin e shumices, por edhe te pakices, edhe te cdo qytetari qe ka dale te votoje ne zgjedhje.

Ajo qe ti quan "shumice" nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse kontrata me te cilen qytetaret e lire te kesaj shoqerie kane rene dakord: ai grupim politik qe merr shumicen e votave te lira te qytetareve te ketij vendi, qeveris vendin per nje fare kohe te caktuar. Eshte qytetari ai perseri qe vendos se kur ngrihen, bien apo rizgjidhen qeverite. Suksesi apo deshtimi i qeverise diktohet nga suksesi apo deshtimi i politikave te saj per te adresuar nevojat e qytetareve qe e kane zgjedhur.

Une nuk jam e nuk do te jem ndonjehere "individ". Une jam qytetar i lire, dhe te jesh qytetar i lire do te thote te jesh person. Te jesh person do te thote te jesh njeri me dinjitet dhe personalitet. Ky eshte dallimi mes "individit" dhe "personit" apo qytetarit.




> Ne vende demokratike te zgjedhurit nuk kane asnje detyrim konkret ndaj votuesit...!
> I zgjedhuri nuk eshte votuar si i autorizuar i votuesit apo i votuesve (individualisht) per te perfaqesuar interesat dhe deshirat e secilit prej tyre, por ka konkuruar me nje program personal ose partiak, i cili nga votuesi/votuesit eshte pelqyer me se tepermi. Rrjedhimisht edhe ka fituar numer te mjaftueshem te votave per ulese ne Kuvend.
> Ne Kuvend i zgjedhuri pastaj nuk ka asnje obligim te vetem ndaj askujt, perjashtuar obligimet formale, pervec ndaj vetes apo ndergjegjes se tij. Denimi apo ndeshkimi per mospermbushjen e premtimeve programore dhe elektorale behet ne forme te heqjes se besimit dhe votes ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme. Gjate mandatit i zgjedhuri mund te denohet dhe ndeshkohet vetem per shkelje ligjore, ose eventualisht nese se bashku me tjeret e keqperdore pushtetin per te ndryshuar sistemin dhe instaluar ndonje lloje diktature. ...


Ne shume vende demokratike me tradite te konsoliduar, zgjedhesit nuk kane vetem te drejte te zgjedhin apo ndeshkojne me voten e tyre nje perfaqesues cdo kater vjet, por kane edhe te drejten e pushimit nga detyra te perfaqesuesit te tyre. Kete e bejne me procese te thjeshta demokratike, sic eshte mbledhja e X firmave nga qytetaret e distriktit apo zones elektorale, ose mbajtja e zgjedhjeve ne ate zone ku qytetaret rrezojne apo votebesojne perfaqesuesin e tyre. 

Eshte detyra e perfaqesuesve te zgjedhur qe te degjojne te gjitha shqetesimet e qytetareve te tyre mbi cdo problem e mbi cdo ceshtje diskutimi, dhe te perfaqesojne interesat e te zgjedhurve te tyre. Nese nuk e bejne kete gje, eshte detyra e qytetareve qe te ngrejne zerin, protestojne, ti ndeshkojne me vote e pushojne nga detyra.

Albo

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (03-03-2014)

----------


## Albo

*A do të na e marrë shteti lopën?*

Dritan Shano

Edhe pse të gjithë nxitojnë të thonë se liria është gjëja më e shtrenjtë për individin dhe se ajo është e paprekshme, për shumë njerëz sot duket e paimagjinueshme ta mendojnë ekzistencën e vet pa prezencën e shtetit. Shumë e kanë frikë, shumë e venerojnë, dhe shumë të tjerë vendosin, ose nuk kanë rrugë tjetër veçse të pranojnë dhe t’i përkulen supremacisë së shtetit duke dorëzuar lirinë e tyre. Çfarë është shteti, cili është roli i tij? Shteti ka qenë dhe mbetet “një organizëm politik detyrues, me një qeveri, që ka monopolin e ushtrimit legjitim të forcës brenda një territori të caktuar” (Max Weber). Qeveritë që i përkasin një force apo një koalicioni politik, dhe që me shpresë të Zotit ndërrohen herë pas here, janë mjetet përmes të cilave vihet në punë fuqia detyruese e shtetit.

Kjo fuqi dhe tendenca për shtimin e saj, prej më shumë se dy shekujsh ka bërë të artikulohet nevoja e kufizimit të rolit të shtetit. Është theksuar dhe ritheksuar se “roli i shtetit duhet të jetë: i) mbrojtja ushtarake e kombit, ii) sigurimi i zbatimit të kontratave mes individëve dhe iii) mbrojtja e qytetarëve nga krimet kundër tyre dhe pronës së tyre”. Në qendër të këtyre arsyetimeve është individi dhe sipërmarrja, garantimi i barazisë së oportuniteteve në dispozicion të tyre; liria e tyre për të zgjedhur. Shteti, po të kufizohej në përmbushjen e këtyre tri funksioneve bazike, nuk do bënte gjë tjetër veçse do të garantonte këtë liri, dhe lojën e ndershme në ekonominë e tregut.

Por, a mjaftohen shtetet me përmbushjen e vetëm këtyre tri funksioneve? Shtetet sot janë krejt ndryshe. Ato merren me arsim, me shëndetësi;  prodhojnë energji, naftë, blejnë dhe shesin barna, hapin kanalizime, autostrada, rrugë dhe shtigje. Vendosin taksa dhe marrin borxh. I ndryshojnë taksat dhe marrin prapë borxh. Kontrollojnë direkt e indirekt çmimet e tregut, të ardhurat e individit dhe të sipërmarrjes duke krijuar privilegje për disa, dhe kufizime për shumë të tjerë. Për të garantuar këtë, nxjerrin ligje dhe normativa të panumërta dhe të paimagjinueshme në të gjitha fushat, pa kufizim. Siç thotë Murray N. Rothbard: “shteti i këtij shekulli është i armatosur me frytet e fuqisë krijuese të njeriut, fryte që i ka konfiskuar dhe përthyer sipas qëllimeve të veta. Të gjitha përpjekjet për ta kufizuar shtetin përmes akteve themelore kanë dështuar”.

Natyrisht që shtetet, edhe pse vazhdojnë të zmadhohen ndryshojnë nga njëri tjetri. Ndryshimi është se deri në ç’gradë e kanë kufizuar lirinë e individit dhe sipërmarrjes. Sipas programit politik të majtë apo të djathtë që kanë qeveritë, ka shoqëri ku roli i shtetit është i vogël, pra ku nëse ke dy lopë, je i lirë ta shesësh njërën dhe në vend të saj të blesh një dem, siç ka vende ku roli i shtetit është i madh, pra ku nëse ke dy lopë shteti ta merr njërën dhe ia jep një tjetri; apo vende ku roli i shtetit është akoma më i madh, pra ku shteti kur zgjohesh në mëngjes t’i ka marrë të dy lopët, të detyron të kujdesesh për to dhe ta merr gjithë qumështin. Ky modeli i fundit ishte Shqipëria përpara ’90-ës.

Ku jemi ne sot? A jemi të lirë të bëjmë zgjedhjet tona pa u kufizuar nga qeveria, pa e patur qeverinë pas qafe duke marrë vendime në emrin tonë? Krahasuar me një kohë jo të largët kur shteti komunist, në emër të së mirës së përgjithshme vendoste për gjithçka, është evidente: shumë më të lirë! Pavarësisht ideologjive politike, qeveritë e ndryshme shqiptare gjatë këtyre dy dekadave kanë ndërmarrë shumë reforma strukturore liberale duke ndryshuar radikalisht strukturën e ekonomisë nga një ekonomi e centralizuar drejt një ekonomie tregu ku individët dhe sipërmarrja kanë një liri ekonomike shumë më të madhe se më parë.

Atëherë, si është e mundur që Shqipëria postkomuniste, nga të parat vende në kryerjen e këtyre reformave mbetet një vend i varfër, dhe një realitet ku ekonomia e tregut nuk arrin të çlirojë potencialin e saj? Pse, pavarësisht progresit dhe reformave Shqipëria mbetet një vend ku roli i shtetit, qeverisë së radhës ndjehet ende fort dhe individi e sipërmarrja mbeten të intimiduar, mbeten vulnerabël, ndjehen të pambrojtur?

Individi dhe sipërmarrja sot në Shqipëri nuk vuan nga sasia e reformave formale të kryera, por nga paqëndrueshmëria e tyre, nga cilësia e bazamentit mbi të cilin janë kryer ato. Mosçlirimi i potencialit të këtyre 23 vjet reforma liberale në Shqipëri shpjegohet me observimin e Milton Friedman se: “Liria politike mund të arrihet shpejt, por liria dhe prosperiteti ekonomik janë krejt ndryshe. Materializimi i lirisë ekonomike, pra prekja me dorë e rezultateve të reformave liberale, arrihet duke krijuar institucionet ekonomike të tregut të lirë, të cilat janë të vetmet mjete për ta konvertuar lirinë politike në liri ekonomike dhe njerëzore.”

Pikërisht tek krijimi i institucioneve të ekonomisë së tregut ka dështuar pa dallim shteti shqiptar. Kolapsi i statizmit ekstrem në ‘90 nuk u shoqërua automatikisht dhe natyrshëm nga sipërmarrja kapitaliste. Ndoshta dhe për shkak të një trashëgimie inekzistente, gjithë këtë kohë shteti nuk ka arritur të përmbushë 2 prej funksioneve bazë: garantimin e zbatimit të kontratave mes palëve dhe mbrojtjen e pronës private, pra ka dështuar në sigurimin e kushteve të qëndrueshme dhe të besueshme në të cilat individët dhe sipërmarrësit organizohen, konkurrojnë, bashkëpunojnë dhe shkëmbejnë mes tyre.

Ndryshimet e shpeshta të ligjeve, jo vetëm atyre fiskale, një administratë e dobët dhe një sistem gjyqësor problematik dhe jo i besueshëm nuk mund të garantojnë zbatimin e kontratave mes palëve. Por ALFA e ekonomisë së tregut, institucioni kryesor i saj, prona private në Shqipërinë e sotme, mbetet peng i procesit të regjistrimit të pronës, procesit të kthimit dhe kompensimit të pronës, i procesit të legalizimit të ndërtimeve pa leje, i grabitjes dhe tjetërsimit të pronës, i kontesteve mbi pronën që shpesh burojnë nga zbatimi i ndryshëm i të njëjtit ligj, dhe jo rrallë dhe i arbitraritetit të shtetit në trajtimin e saj.

Nuk ka për të patur ekonomi tregu funksionale në Shqipëri pa larë dhe pastruar pronën private nga gjithë këto mëkate. Deri atëherë reformat e ekonomisë së tregut do mbeten të pambaruara nuk do arrijnë të kenë efekte të qëndrueshme, do jetë sikur ato janë kryer në mjegull, në terr, me drita të fikura. Detyrimi që kemi është përkufizimi i qartë i pronës private, titujve të pronësisë, mbrojtjes dhe garantimit të saj nga grabitja, tjetërsimi, dhe garantimi i posedimit të një informacioni të sigurt për transaksionet me të. Ky është guri i themelit të një shoqërie të lirë. Ne e kemi vënë shtrembër atë dhe na duhet doemos ta drejtojmë.

Deri atëherë individi dhe sipërmarrja do jenë në një mase të madhe informale, dhe për këtë shkak do jenë të dobët, dhe pa akses në burimet, jo vetëm financiare për t’u zhvilluar më tej. Do të jenë një pre e lehtë në mëshirë të shtetit, pa qenë të lirë të parashikojnë, të vendosin dhe zgjedhin për të ardhmen e tyre. Ndoshta do të rifillojnë të shohin tek shteti të vetmen mundësi të vazhdimit të ekzistencës së tyre. Ky është terreni më fertil për ringritjen e statizmit si gjoja alternativa më e mirë që i zgjidh hallet e secilit, se sa ekonomia e lirë e tregut ku individi dhe sipërmarrja vendosin dhe zgjedhin për veten e tyre.

Le të kthehemi pak tek reformat e ekonomisë së tregut ne Shqipëri dhe se si janë përkthyer ato në liri ekonomike për individin dhe sipërmarrjen.

Ristrukturimi i ekonomisë shqiptare i çuar përpara nga qeveri të majta e të djathta  që filloi me privatizimin e dyqaneve, restoranteve dhe apartamenteve në fillim të ‘90, përgjithësisht mbaroi në vitin 2005 me privatizimin e Albtelekomit. Më 2005-ën Shqipëria ishte e 81-a në botë në Indeksin e Lirisë Ekonomike të Heritage Foundation. Ajo renditej e 53-ta në botë në vitin 2010, kohë kur kulmonte eliminimi i barrierave administrative me regjistrimin online të biznesit, pagesës së taksave online apo eliminimin e qindra licencave dhe lejeve për të ushtruar aktivitet ekonomike, kombinuar kjo me aplikimin e taksës së sheshtë prej 10 për qind. Pra mund të themi se gjatë kësaj periudhe kemi pasur një tkurrje të përgjithshme të statizmit në favor të lirisë ekonomike të individit dhe sipërmarrjes.

Ç’po ndodh sot që flasim? Kontrolli i shtetit mbi individët dhe sipërmarrësit shqiptarë është rritur. Kundrejt një viti më parë ata kanë mesatarisht 18 për qind dhe 50 për qind më pak liri ekonomike për të zgjedhur, për të qenë të zotët e vetes dhe vendimeve të tyre, aq sa janë rritjet e taksave mbi të ardhurat personale dhe mbi fitimin e sipërmarrjeve. Po kështu një tjetër copë lirie ekonomike u fundos brenda këtyre gjashtë muajve nga shtatori 2013, me rritjen vertikale të borxhit publik nga 62 për qind e GDP-së në fillim të vitit 2013 në gati 74 për qind që pritet deri në fund të 2014. Bazuar në këto të dhëna, sot individët dhe sipërmarrja janë më të dobët, kanë më pak burime në dispozicion, sepse shteti me fuqinë e tij detyruese i ka zhvendosur kapitalet private nga fusha e prodhimit ku ato mund të krijojnë punësim dhe prosperitet për shqiptarët tek shpenzimet e veta korrente duke shkaktuar një baticë statizmi, si asnjëherë në këto 23 vjet që Shqipëria kryen reforma të ekonomisë së tregut.

Perspektiva e rritjes së statizmit në Shqipëri është reale. Nëse liria ekonomike deri dje ndikohej nga moskonsolidimi i institucioneve të ekonomisë së tregut, kësaj duhet t’i shtojmë, ndoshta për herë të parë dukshëm në këto dy dekada edhe ndikimin e ideologjisë politike të qeverisë, që është ajo e modelit të shtetit paternalist, asistencialist, që i bie daulles së marrjes nga të pasurit për t’i dhënë të varfërve. Besoj se ky lloj shteti që i bie kësaj daulleje, e bën me qëllime të mira. Por oreksi vjen duke ngrënë. Në fakt me po këto qëllime të mira filloi edhe shteti shqiptar i vitit 1945, por shumica e atyre që janë këtu e panë vetë si vajti puna.

Mendoj se Shqipëria nuk e ka ende luksin e politikave populiste, të lehta për t’u zbatuar, që bazohen tek përdorimi me arrogancë demokratike i fuqisë detyruese të shtetit. Nuk besoj se do ta ketë ndonjëherë.

Rruga që duhet të zgjedhë shteti është ajo më e vështira, ajo e ngritjes dhe konsolidimit të institucioneve që garantojnë dhe mbrojnë individin dhe sipërmarrjen private, që garantojnë startin e barabartë në garën e ekonomisë së tregut. Shteti duhet të nxisë me çdo formë dhe mënyrë aktivitetin ekonomik dhe pasurimin e shqiptarëve. Pasuria duhet të krijohet njëherë, pastaj të taksohet. Kjo bëhet duke ulur taksat, borxhin, duke eliminuar detyrimin e pagës minimale dhe braktisur aritmetikat me sigurimet shoqërore dhe shëndetësore e çdo hap tjetër që e çliron sa më shumë kapitalin privat nga kthetrat e shtetit. Kapitalit privat kur t’i dalë frika nga shteti është e sigurt që do gjenerojë punësim dhe prosperitet për shqiptarët, shumë më tepër eficencë sesa ëndërron ta bëjë shteti i sotëm shqiptar.

_*Komenti është një kumtesë e autorit në Forumin Ekonomik të Tiranës me temë ‘A po rikthehet etatizmi’, zhvilluar nga Fondacioni për Liri Ekonomike. Titulli i autorit: Shteti, reformat e ekonomisë së tregut dhe liria ekonomike në Shqipërinë postkomuniste_

----------

